# Plant Growth Update



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

These are the things that i've noticed so far from my plants vs when I first bought them.

I bought some Rotola or whatever. That stuff has grown longer but the Root structure hasn't really developed much at all. I trimmed it a bit.

My Java Fern hasn't done anything. It hasn't grown and the roots haven't developed at all. I think the plant might even be dead. The leaves have some brown spots on them and one leaf has a slice in it.

My Anubias plant looks exactly like the day I bought it. I didn't examine the root structure of the plant however.

My Mondo Grass has developed it's root structure considerably. It also has a few new blades of grass growing up now. Some of the blades of grass however have turned yellow and are deocomposing. You can see the long thin strands of veins were the leaf used to be









I'm not sure if this is a positive result or not. I'm using sand, 3x40 watt bulbs and no Fertilizer except fish poop


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Java fern and Anubias are very slow growers, they're probably doing fine. I have no clue what mondo grass is, but if the new growth is turning yellow, you need to add some iron. Yellowing on new leaves is a sign of iron deficency.

It seems like root structures develop quicker when they lights are brighter. I just yanked out some Cabomba I put in the tank 3 weeks ago that had no roots and the roots were about 4 inches long.

Other than the yellowing, sounds like your tank is doing just fine.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't have any iron source for the plants what so ever. What is the best way to give my plants what they need besides changing my substrate?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I went to the LFS and bought some Flourish. I added the appropriate amount for my tank size and we shall see if it helps my plants or not


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Flourish was what I was going to reccomend. Kent's blackwater extract also seems to make plants go crazy. I added the reccomended dose about a week ago, made the water nice ande yellow. Today the water was 100% clear, the plants sucked all of it up and grew a ton.

Not to mention my piranhas have been out like 24/7 and started eating better since I added it. They dig the sh*t


----------

